

Cocaine Contaminates Majority of U.S.Currency - rams
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=cocaine-contaminates-majority-of-american-currency

======
muddylemon
Depends on your definition of contaminate.

~~~
mynameishere
Yeah, really. A few more micrograms of coke and those fiat dollars might
actually be worth something.

------
jemka
Well if it wasn't so baller to snort with a rolled up Benjamin, we wouldn't
have this issue.

